# New road tyres for my MTB



## macp (27 Sep 2016)

Want to replace my knobblies with something more road biased but I imagine my Rocky will look a bit crap with slimmer skinnier tyres. Have seen some MTB`s wearing Schwalbe Kojaks 26 x 2.0 and they look pretty good, but is this my only option ?


----------



## Big Dave laaa (27 Sep 2016)

Continental town and country 2.1 fast for a fat tyre


----------



## macp (27 Sep 2016)

Big Dave laaa said:


> Continental town and country 2.1 fast for a fat tyre


A good looking tyre thanks. Also found some schwalbe big apples in 26 x 2.15 any good ?


----------



## dim (28 Sep 2016)

Schwalbe Marathon Supreme .... I fitted a pair onto a 1980's Bridgestone MB-2 mountain bike that I converted with drop bars and bar end shifters ... I fitted the 2 inch version .... brilliant tyres but not cheap though

Before buying these, I was tempted at getting a pair of Compass Rat Trap Pass .... lots of very good reviews on these


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (28 Sep 2016)

Schwalbe Big Apples for me


----------



## Big Dave laaa (28 Sep 2016)

The schwalbe are definitely faster than the Contis. Maybe a bit less capable if you pop offroad along your ride but for purely road they are a good bet.


----------



## macp (28 Sep 2016)

Thanks all im convinced my Spesh Rockhopper will make a superb commuting weapon once I change the tyres as I just wasnt really using it offroad. Come summer I can always swap back to knobblies. I also think the Kojaks are the way to go in 26 x 2.00


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Sep 2016)

macp said:


> Want to replace my knobblies with something more road biased but I imagine my Rocky will look a bit crap with slimmer skinnier tyres. Have seen some MTB`s wearing Schwalbe Kojaks 26 x 2.0 and they look pretty good, but is this my only option ?


Shwalbe Big Apple's for me... they look cool, and they're comfy too  26x2.35 i think.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (28 Sep 2016)

MontyVeda said:


> Shwalbe Big Apple's for me... they look cool, and they're comfy too  26x2.35 i think.


 2.35 is correct. I've got some Super Motos which are essentially the race version of Big apples but with folding beads.

Love em


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (28 Sep 2016)

Ffoeg said:


> 2.35 is correct. I've got some Super Motos which are essentially the race version of Big apples but with folding beads.
> 
> Love em



You love the tyres,I love the rest of it 
I can't make out what it is ,but I'm going to say............Pace ?
Nice and shiny whatever it is.


----------



## clockworksimon (30 Sep 2016)

Just ordered a pair of Michelin Country Rock tyres for my Orange C16 from Chain Reaction. 1.75 wide. Loads of user reviews saying they are great and good value too.


----------



## macp (1 Oct 2016)

Ordered Big Apples 2.15 wide


----------



## macp (8 Oct 2016)

Well there on look pretty good I think. One problem though and its either an issue with manufacture or me but they wiggle a little on the move and you can feel it. Any thoughts ?


----------



## Onthedrops (9 Oct 2016)

I have the original knobblys on my Trek 4500 and they're awful.
Stand up when climbing and all traction is lost.
The bike doesn't get much proper off road use, mainly road and steady trails. 
Would I be as well getting some road type tyres similar to the Schwalbes above? Have to say they look pretty good and would look well on my Trek.


----------



## Cubist (9 Oct 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> You love the tyres,I love the rest of it
> I can't make out what it is ,but I'm going to say............Pace ?
> Nice and shiny whatever it is.


Cube Ltd Race I reckon


----------



## cyberknight (9 Oct 2016)

I have city jets 26x1.95 on mine, nice but not for proper off roading .


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (9 Oct 2016)

Cubist said:


> Cube Ltd Race I reckon


You reckon correctly. The frame and fork are, but not much else


----------



## macp (9 Oct 2016)

Any thoughts on the wobbling from the tyres ?


----------



## macp (10 Oct 2016)

Well I have tried my hardest and I cant get these damn things to bead. As you go round it pushing it into the wheel groove it pops out of position. Maybe if I had 4 hands I could hold it in place whilst the other two work it round.


----------



## Big Dave laaa (10 Oct 2016)

Have you tried over inflating them to get them to sit and then let some air out? Has worked for me in the past.


----------

